# Manual Brakes....?



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Does any kind soul in here know how to get rid of the brake booster in a 87 Fox and set up manual brakes in their place? I have an 87 Fox Wagon that I am in the process of dropping a 2.8L V6 into. I had to remove the master Cylinder cause the booster was in the way.
I'd appreciate any help that anyone can give on this subject.


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: Manual Brakes....? (efritsch)*

Whats the problem, is it the diameter of the booster or the length of the booster/master assembly. You can probably rig up a hydroboost out of an Astro Van or something with the Astro mastercylinder and it will be fairly tiny. All you would have to do is get some power steering lines made (not to hard to do) to run the hydroboost. I don't think manual brakes on a VR6 fox would be the best idea


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Manual Brakes....? (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Does any kind soul in here know how to get rid of the brake booster in a 87 Fox and set up manual brakes in their place? I have an 87 Fox Wagon that I am in the process of dropping a 2.8L V6 into. I had to remove the master Cylinder cause the booster was in the way.
I'd appreciate any help that anyone can give on this subject.

Specifically why doesn't the booster/master cylinder clear the engine? Is the booster diameter too big? Is the total length too long?
Also, what brakes will you be running at the front and the back? And what is the purpose/primary use of the car? Is this an "all motor" drag racing car with a gutted interior and no frills? Or is it a daily driver? 
You've got a couple of options. For a mostly race car, you could go with a Tilton dual master cylinder setup. There are versions of that setup which put the master cylinders in the interior above the pedal set. 
Or you could go with a hydraulic boost setup as machschnelGTI suggested. 
Either way, you will be doing some fabrication and modification to the car itself. This won't be easy (though nothing about putting a 30V 2.8L V6 into a VW Fox sounds easy).


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Manual Brakes....? (Racer_X)*

I appreciate the responses.
I'll post pictures below but basically, the engine sits to with in 6 inches of the nose, firewall and fenders. It just takes up the whole bay. The booster stuck too far out into the bay.
It will be a daily driver. It's got Scirrocco 16v (9.4" ?) rear discs and 10.1" front discs. When running, (It's not yet) it should put out 215hp at the crank and weigh 1400 kg at most. What is that in pounds? 2800 or so?
















See, very little space!!
Oh, and props to Racer X for reading the post and noticing it's NOT a VR6.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Manual Brakes....? (efritsch)*

have you thought about running a remote booster with a Hydrolic break line instead of a mechanical one?
then you can remotly run it anyware in your car.








_ProStreet Remote Booster - Today's Pro-Street cars and customs are so low there may not be enough room under the floor or hood for even our small 7" dia. booster. Our new dual remote booster mounts in the trunk and works with our dual remote master cylinder or any dual master cylinder. Don't confuse this system with single Midland types that use only single master cylinders. Available separately for use with engine manifold vacuum or with our electric vacuum pump for radical engines with low manifold vacuum. Gold Cadmium plated unit includes mounting brackets. Systems are also available as separately mounted units or in conjunction with our electric vacuum pumps. Systems can also be tailored for your particular requirements. Call for details. 
*EC-1400....................................$ 495.00 *_


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: Manual Brakes....? (I3oxrocket)*

I didn't know systems like that exsisted. Thanks for the info about such systems. This should then solve my problem.


----------



## I3oxrocket (Aug 8, 2002)

*Re: Manual Brakes....? (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_I didn't know systems like that exsisted. Thanks for the info about such systems. This should then solve my problem.

glad to help! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## patatron (Aug 10, 2003)

*Re: Manual Brakes....? (efritsch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *efritsch* »_Does any kind soul in here know how to get rid of the brake booster in a 87 Fox and set up manual brakes in their place? I have an 87 Fox Wagon that I am in the process of dropping a 2.8L V6 into. I had to remove the master Cylinder cause the booster was in the way.
I'd appreciate any help that anyone can give on this subject.

It would be cool to see your swap when done. But there is no way I am riding in a V6 fox with no power brakes! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

